# Review Worldmark Kapaa Shore Two Bedroom in Kapaa Kauai Hawaii



## Clifbell (May 14, 2022)

Staying at the Worldmark Kapaa shore is like visiting "old Hawaii".  There is no air conditioning and the complex is not large.  But if you want to fall asleep with the sound of the ocean and the feel of the trade winds.  Or if you want to fall out of bed and walk 100 feet to sit in a lounge chair and watch the ocean waves, then the WorldMark Kapaa might be your kind of place.  It is in the Small town of Kapaa on the eastern shore close to the airport.  There is a Rocky shore with trees near the ocean.  You can't really swim there because of the currents, but it is still lovely to listen to the waves while relaxing on a lawn chair in the shade.   

The Jacuzzi is nice and the pool is good.  The two bedroom has a large space with a pull out sofa-bed bed.  If you like grilling, there are plenty of grills throughout the property.  Staff was great.

Review Worldmark Kapaa Shore Two Bedroom in Kapaa Kauai Hawaii  

Map of all my timeshare reviews


----------



## geist1223 (May 14, 2022)

If I remember correctly aren't the 2 bedrooms on the 2nd or 3rd floor and no elevators? Isn't the 2nd bedroom a loft set up open to the living room area? I could be remembering incorrectly.


----------



## Clifbell (May 14, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> If I remember correctly aren't the 2 bedrooms on the 2nd or 3rd floor and no elevators? Isn't the 2nd bedroom a loft set up open to the living room area? I could be remembering incorrectly.


You are remembering correctly.  The two bedroom I had was on the third floor with a balcony.  I am not sure if there are two bedrooms on the second floor as there would be no loft.


----------



## geist1223 (May 14, 2022)

Yes the only 2 bedrooms are on the 3rd floor with no elevators. The 1st time we stayed there we were in the same building as the Office, 1sr Floor,  last room. So you walked out in the Lanai, turned left and there was the Ocean. The past February we were in a 1 Bedroom on the 1st Floor in the building that faces the ocean and is closest to the ocean.


----------



## geist1223 (May 14, 2022)

Most of the Rooms do not have the Clothes Washers and Dryers. However there is a Room by the Office that has coin operated Washers and Dryers. Worldmark Owners can go to the Office and they will give you the coins for the Washer and dryer.


----------



## sparty (May 15, 2022)

No a/c seems like a deal breaker for me.  80 F and 80+ humidity & no a/c = not good


----------



## clifffaith (May 15, 2022)

Thanks for the review. We are double booked for ten days Kapaa vs AZ&NM for October as we try to figure out what Cliff’s health status will be.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 15, 2022)

sparty said:


> No a/c seems like a deal breaker for me.  80 F and 80+ humidity & no a/c = not good


But the trade winds!!!


----------

